# Lathe questions



## Mabren2 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a friend that is looking to get into turning, and he has asked me to help him out. I am glad to do so, but I am less than a year into turning myself, so I don't want to give bad advice. I have a jet 1221vs, and I did a lot of research on similar machines during my search, but I think he is leaning toward a slightly bigger, freestanding machine like 14 or 16 inch swing. I don't know much about those. I'm looking for some ideas on machines to research. As far as budget, I think $2,000 is probably about max. We have been watching Craigslist too, but seldom much of quality on there in these parts. Any ideas? 

Also, I think I am going to buy the G3 package on sale at woodcraft for $150. I currently have a barracuda, and haven't had any problems, but I like the idea of having a second chuck and I like that it comes with 4 jaw sets, especially the cole jaws. Do you think that is a good chuck package? Should I recommend that he go ahead and get one too since it comes without the insert, and he could simply buy the needed insert after the lathe purchase?

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/150699/nova-g3-chuck-package.aspx

As always, thanks for any advice you may have. Since I don't have a local mentor, you are all my mentors, and I truly appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2015)

Mabren2 said:


> I have a friend that is looking to get into turning, and he has asked me to help him out. I am glad to do so, but I am less than a year into turning myself, so I don't want to give bad advice. I have a jet 1221vs, and I did a lot of research on similar machines during my search, but I think he is leaning toward a slightly bigger, freestanding machine like 14 or 16 inch swing. I don't know much about those. I'm looking for some ideas on machines to research. As far as budget, I think $2,000 is probably about max. We have been watching Craigslist too, but seldom much of quality on there in these parts. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, I think I am going to buy the G3 package on sale at woodcraft for $150. I currently have a barracuda, and haven't had any problems, but I like the idea of having a second chuck and I like that it comes with 4 jaw sets, especially the cole jaws. Do you think that is a good chuck package? Should I recommend that he go ahead and get one too since it comes without the insert, and he could simply buy the needed insert after the lathe purchase?
> 
> ...



I've got a couple G3 chucks and you can't go wrong with them, (unless you're @Kevin  ) As far as the lathe goes, there are several decent bigger lathes out there, Rikon, Nova, Jet are all ones I've played with and would consider to name a few. I would still keep an eye on Craigslist and maybe go farther out than just your local area. We have had a couple Powermatic 3520B lathes come up in our area that were almost new for about 3k or less that came with goodies.

I've heard great things about Nova lathes from a lot of Nova owners and just found this as something you might want to consider- Rockler has the Nova 1624-44 on sale for 999.99 (Used to be about 1500.00) I'm guessing it's a clearance now that the Nova DVR has come out but sure looks like a decent deal

http://www.rockler.com/nova-1624-44...oeDGVF-uquXvAJ9DNUjTc0fEO7-Zzez_UgaAvxM8P8HAQ

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2015)

That's the lathe I have been looking at. Also the grizzly 18" for about 1500 looks nice also. 

As far as the chuck I love mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Colin. I knew that nova periodically went on sale for $999, but didn't know rockler had it now. That nova looks a lot better than the shop fox 1758 he was looking at.

Cody from what I've seen that grizzly looks like one of the best deals for size and variable speed, but I haven't had a chance to look at reviews for it yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been very tempted to buy it lately... Just don't have much room right now. 

For the money that would do what I want for turning. Plus grizzly customer service gets great reviews and have always been helpful when I called.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 30, 2015)

Matthew, look at what is in the G3 package closely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 30, 2015)

Keep looking at CL, but also broaden your search to listings outside your immediate area. I picked up a 3520b from CL 3 hours drive for $2800 with a chuck and tools. They are out there you just have to be a little patient. If he isn't looking to wait I'd go with the above advice. If you can find a turning club that's within a reasonable drive maybe contact them to let them know you're looking and they may be able to help. I was having trouble selling my old Jet and sold it in two days after contacting a local turning club who put it out there for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 30, 2015)

I've had the Nova 1624 for about six years with narry a problem and the $1000 sale price is a good price. I have no problem moving the belt 1-2 times during a particular turning.
Rockler has has the Nova DVR XP for $1800.. steps up to 2 Hp from 1.5 and electronic speed, does not come with the base.
http://www.rockler.com/nova-dvr-xp-16-x-24-lathe
The Jet (1642?) also seems to be a popular lathe if you find it on sale for about $1900, normally about $2300 like the Nova DVR. Has the base and is a long bed.

The WC G3 chuck kit is a decent price. I have the mini cole jaws and have never taken them out of the package, I also have the 35mm bowl jaws and they are the most seldom used of all of mine. However, the Pin jaws are one of my go-to's and justify the price; they can hold small items but most importantly work as a "pin chuck".
I have four G3's and narry a problem with any of them either.
If you do get the chucks from WC make sure you get the insert in the Red Teknatool box, not WC's knockoff insert (usually in a baggie type package).
If they don't have the insert in the red box buy the insert elsewhere.
As Ray stated, the picture shows the additional jaw sets, the "what's included" does not.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2015)

I think @BassBlaster bought the Grizzly G0766 ... not sure what his verdict on it is, but "in theory" it's great value

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Ray. If you're referring to the description vs. what is listed as included online, I saw that too. However, the sales flyer clearly states that all four jaw sets are included. I know it doesn't include the insert, but with that included it is still less than I paid for my barracuda set. If there is anything I am missing, please let time know. Thanks!


----------



## Mabren2 (Dec 30, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> I've had the Nova 1624 for about six years with narry a problem and the $1000 sale price is a good price. I have no problem moving the belt 1-2 times during a particular turning.
> Rockler has has the Nova DVR XP for $1800.. steps up to 2 Hp from 1.5 and electronic speed, does not come with the base.
> http://www.rockler.com/nova-dvr-xp-16-x-24-lathe
> The Jet (1642?) also seems to be a popular lathe if you find it on sale for about $1900, normally about $2300 like the Nova DVR. Has the base and is a long bed.
> ...



Thanks Mike. I don't see me using the 35mm jaws much either, but I have done a couple of bowls that I wanted to do a little work to the bottom of, and that's why I am interested in the Cole jaws. Like you I will probably get the most use out of the pin jaws, because I use those on all of my calls. Thanks for the heads up on the knockoff insert!


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2016)

DON'T do the Shopfox 1758--I had one for a bit. It won't perform well for blanks that aren't well rounded, belts wear out too easily--I even used Kevlar belts, too fast at slow speed.
Do consider the Nova 1624, it's a nice lathe. Have one and the belt change issue really isn't a problem and I turn bigger stuff regularly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jan 1, 2016)

David Hill said:


> DON'T do the Shopfox 1758--I had one for a bit. It won't perform well for blanks that aren't well rounded, belts wear out too easily--I even used Kevlar belts, too fast at slow speed.
> Do consider the Nova 1624, it's a nice lathe. Have one and the belt change issue really isn't a problem and I turn bigger stuff regularly.



Do you experience any problems with the nova vibrating or walking, or did you add weight to the stand? Just wondering, because the stand looks kind of light. It looks like a good option at $1000.


----------



## David Hill (Jan 1, 2016)

@Mabren2 --I think the stand is sturdy enough for most folks turnings. In my case I felt the need for extra ballast since I have a "habit" of starting with somewhat unbalanced blanks. I had a post of making the ballast shelf--not sure if it was on this forum, was actually very simple---angle iron trimmed, self drilling screws and some plywood. Goes nowhere.
As far as chucks--the Barracuda chucks from PSI aren't bad ( I have 4--2 of the 3000 and 2 of the 4's)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jan 2, 2016)

David Hill said:


> @Mabren2 --I think the stand is sturdy enough for most folks turnings. In my case I felt the need for extra ballast since I have a "habit" of starting with somewhat unbalanced blanks. I had a post of making the ballast shelf--not sure if it was on this forum, was actually very simple---angle iron trimmed, self drilling screws and some plywood. Goes nowhere.
> As far as chucks--the Barracuda chucks from PSI aren't bad ( I have 4--2 of the 3000 and 2 of the 4's)



Thanks for the info David, that's what I was looking for!


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2016)

I have the Nova 1624-44 too -- didn't add any ballast and it's been stable enough for my turning habits on the steel legs that came with it. The guy at the Woodcraft store where I bought it told me it was really important to get the ways level (in both directions), so I spent a little while cranking the leg adjustments up & down to get that right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

